# EVGA 750I FTW.



## MikeApSykesthewolf (Jun 17, 2009)

Sup, i was thinking of getting the EVGA 750I FTW Edition, but some people said the Vdroop was a nusance in OC'ing but can be resolved by a pencil mod, anyone out ther with a 750i FTW that can say if its a good board or not? 

i am on a limited budget of upgrading my CPU and M/B so, its either the 750i or wait another year for a i7...

i'd just do FSX, HL2, TF2, Grid.
and forums like this, oh and FA cant forget about the FA...


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 17, 2009)

If you get the 750i you can't get an i7 CPU at all with it. Also, unless you're doing tripple+ SLI you don't need or want that board.

And a i7 requires DDR3 ram as well it also requires ddr3 motherboard with it's socket (1366), of course. CPU isn't the thing when you're gaming, a simply quad core or duo core is fine; it's the video-card, that's what you need being powerful.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 17, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> ...it's the video-card that's what you need being powerful.



^ This.


----------



## Shino (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm still running an old Socket 939 mobo, but thanks to a recent graphics card upgrade, it still meets my needs just fine.

The mobo has a lot less to do with performance than... well, everything else. Really, after I narrow down the motherboard with the right specs, it pretty much rules out getting picky about mobo performance.

Just focus on the processor and video card. Oh, and can't forget RAM.


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 17, 2009)

Actually quite the contrary, the motherboard has much more to do with performance than anything else. It's just if you have a powerful enough card you can neglect the slight power-loss seeing as it doesn't matter. You also have to think about future upgrading as well, if anything you should always purchase a very good motherboard, good CPU and good-very good GPU.


----------



## MikeApSykesthewolf (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, i would use my Socket AM2, but my cpu keeps stating its running at 120C even at the most ideal room temps...
Yes i tried reapplying thermal compound, cleaning heatsink fins, ect
i use a Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro

of course i know the 750I FTW supports socket 775 only, the only boards the i7 currently supports are the X58 Boards.

becides, im only going to do SLI, its kinda pointless for TRI-Sli, you only get 10% performance boost in SLI ready games with a 3rd card.

oh boy, i seen what a 8 thread cpu does in flight simulator X, even with HD mods, it runs at 60fps even with fraps recording
a C2Q would get at 30fps W/ Fraps on


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 17, 2009)

Arctic silver thermal compound is what I find best, also try getting a Coolermaster V8 (note it's damn huge), even with more core overclocked at about 30-35% it's idle at about 24 degrees and peaks at 42 with testpime pinking all four cores at 100%.

Also, it might simply be a damaged CPU or motherboard, so the best solution is what you're saying; new motherboard and CPU. But honestly you can use the lowest tier duo cores and slot a GTX295 in a computer and it will get a solid 60fps+ in crysis. The CPU isn't the big thing anymore, it's the videocard.


----------



## whoadamn (Jun 17, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Actually quite the contrary, the motherboard has much more to do with performance than anything else. It's just if you have a powerful enough card you can neglect the slight power-loss seeing as it doesn't matter. You also have to think about future upgrading as well, if anything you should always purchase a very good motherboard, good CPU and good-very good GPU.


And it blows getting a mobo with a locked BIOS and no jumpers.


----------



## MikeApSykesthewolf (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm Actually gonna upgrade to 750i With a E7400(108$) or Q8200(120$)... Probaly the Q8300...

I'm sticking with my 9600GSO for right now thank you, i just want to wait untill Nvidia Releases 3-GTX/GTS Series cards with the DX11 OR... Untill my friend gives away his 2x GTX 260 Core 216's...
oh and my AMD 64 4800+ (Stock speeds) run at 59c Idle... Even my friends Amd Cpu runs at 49C Idle...

I Just considered Putting down AMD untill they can start overclocking again... just like back then when the Athlon Xp Dominated intel's P4... But Amd Went downhill when the multicore war started...

I Use AS5 for most of my builds (Most as when building the big boy gaming domination machines my friends usuially spend 3k on or mid-high system builds, LETS MAKE THIS SIMPLE, i use AS5 when i build systems.)

I Also Tried the Cooler master V8, my amd cpu also got up to those temps.... Arctic cooling had the better cooling to price ratio...

when i go 750i, with a quad core (to be future-proof well kinda) i'll be watercooling it with a custom, hand chosen kit...
i dont know if i want to go 3/8 or 1/2 size tubing... im only going to try overclocking the cpu to:
C2D E7400 to 4 GHZ
or 
C2Q Q8200 to 3.0 Ghz....
i alerady have Corsair XMS2 Memory running at 4-5-4-12 @ 1.9V (the memory can be overclocked to 1066, perfect for the 750i board.


----------



## Shino (Jun 19, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Actually quite the contrary, the motherboard has much more to do with performance than anything else.


 
Ok, bad wording. I understand that the mobo specs are important, but usually, by the time I find one that meets my configuration needs, I don't have a choice performance wise, or it's way beyond the capacity of everything else.

My bad.


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 19, 2009)

Shino said:


> Ok, bad wording. I understand that the mobo specs are important, but usually, by the time I find one that meets my configuration needs, I don't have a choice performance wise, or it's way beyond the capacity of everything else.
> 
> My bad.



Ah, I get what you mean, yes you're correct. :3


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 19, 2009)

I just thought I'd say that "FTW Edition" is an awesome name.


----------



## MikeApSykesthewolf (Aug 21, 2009)

aw forget it! I GOT A EVGA X58 Board FOR FREE
 i7 HERE I COME XD


----------



## Azure (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey, I was thinking about getting <insert random abbreviation that doesn't mean shit to people who have seen sunlight>, what do you gaiz think?


----------



## Runefox (Aug 21, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Hey, I was thinking about getting <insert random abbreviation that doesn't mean shit to people who have seen sunlight>, what do you gaiz think?



 In all seriousness, you can tack that viewpoint onto pretty much anything nowadays. Like "BMW X6 M", or "AKG K 271 MK II". It's a brand and a model, not technobabble. But I suppose perhaps the sun's a bit too bright nowadays.


----------



## Azure (Aug 21, 2009)

Runefox said:


> In all seriousness, you can tack that viewpoint onto pretty much anything nowadays. Like "BMW X6 M", or "AKG K 271 MK II". It's a brand and a model, not technobabble. But I suppose perhaps the sun's a bit too bright nowadays.


Some things are familiar.  This, is not.


----------



## MikeApSykesthewolf (Aug 21, 2009)

Runefox said:


> In all seriousness, you can tack that viewpoint onto pretty much anything nowadays. Like "BMW X6 M", or "AKG K 271 MK II". It's a brand and a model, not technobabble. But I suppose perhaps the sun's a bit too bright nowadays.




Dont Forget about the Audi R10 TDI or the Audi R15 TDI, or even the Peugeot 908 HDi FAP (Fap... Fap... Fap... Fap... Fap... AH GET IT OUT OF MY HEAD)


----------

